# Chicken can't walk or stand



## Shelley (May 12, 2017)

Ok I am fairly new to having chickens, we had some a few years ago but this is the first time I've been solely taking care of them. So we got 6 Cornish rocks for meat. We had a storm one night and the next morning one of them couldn't stand or walk, it just laid there with its feet out in front of it and shuffled backwards. I believed it had an injury but I couldn't seem to find it. I started researching and I became concerned about mareks disease. After a few days of the chicken getting worse I chose to put it down. I was still hoping it was just an injury. Well a few nights ago we had a storm again and the next morning another chicken was down. Same symptoms. I read about tendons but that doesn't seem to be the problem. The chicken can straighten it's legs just won't put weight on them. I am at a total loss. I have 4 other meat birds left in there and 6 others we got for laying. I have pictures and a video if I can get them on here. Any ideas? Thank you for looking!


----------



## Shelley (May 12, 2017)

The videos wont upload. But This is the first chicken that I already put down:


----------



## casportpony (May 12, 2017)

It does look a lot like Marek's, but you could try some vitamin supplements maybe?


----------

